# The Orange Nymph



## cornmuse (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been playing around with some patterns that I used to tie and fish in the 1970's. Here's one that really did a number on yellow perch, but I'm confident it will be just as effective on smallies, carp, crappie and bluegill. Plus its a pretty fly!










For the full back story and pattern recipe details on this fly, click here.

Joe C.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Gorgeous tie


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

I like the looks of that! Nice fly Joe.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thats a nice tie.....that will catch fish....no doubt


----------

